# Keeping Toby warm in winter?



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont know what its like in the USA or Canada but the price of gas (the sort you heat your homes with, not the stuff you put in the car) has risen very steeply over the last year over here and theres just been an announcement that British Gas is going to increase prices by another massive *35%* (effective immediately). No doubt other energy suppliers, including mine, will follow suit shortly (they always do).

Last winter, I put on my heating for about an hour in the morning and an hour at lunchtime to keep Toby warm when I was at work. With the prices being as they are (and other costs going though the roof - food springs to mind here) I don't think I can do that for him this winter but am worried about him getting cold.

Does anyone know of blankets, cat beds etc that might keep him warm? Its complicated somewhat by the fact Toby is allergic to dustmites so all soft furnishings have to be washable at high temperatures.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

BWAHAHA! I went window shopping on the net, I think the last one looks really neat.

http://www.joslynsfiberfarm.com/catcuddler.htm












Or: Sleep Right Thermal Self Warming Cat Bed Cushion








http://www.cheappetstore.com/Cats-K...t-Thermal-Self-Warming-Cat-Bed-Cushion-17487/


Or









http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemId=55103193&EID=NX55103193&SID=NXTG



> The Thermo-Kitty Bed has a dual thermostat 4 watt heating unit buried deep within its thick, soft, orthopedic foam base. It warms the surface 10 - 15 degrees above ambient air temperature to a cat pleasing 102 degrees when in use. Measures 16” x 16” x 6” and comes in sage color.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

The wool beds in the first picture are so cool! 'Cept they might get felted or shrink if you wash wool at high temperatures mightn't they?

lol, I've seen Devons wearing little cat clothing... apparently Devons feel the cold a lot more than other cats. Maybe you could knit him a little jumper, lol. I dunno how much a cat would like wearing stuff though, hehe.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been using a heating pad this summer for Mousie. She has lost a lot of body-mass and uses the pad to keep warm with the AC on. There are specific cat heating mats you can purchase that have removeable, washable covers. OR...you could remove the non-washable cover and make one that is washable. Make TWO, so you can rotate them as they wash/dry.
Overall, most cats/dogs have enough fur, body mass and internal temperature regulation to keep warm even in outdoor freezing temperatures. What is uncomfortable for us isn't very uncomfortable for many pets.
I would look into a heating mat specifically (safety) for pets. I had been considering an outdoor safe one for Pretty and Dusty, but they are now sleeping inside at night.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Connect a 72 ohm resistor across 6 volts (DC or ACrms) and you'll generate one-half watt of heat. If you use a resistor rated at 5 watts, the temperature rise will be toasty warm, but safe. Place your resistor in a wool sock, and put the sock under a cat bed. 
_Voila!_ You have a safe, quick, and cheap, heated cat bed. :wink: rcat


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

we have a heat pad we use but it only stays on for one hour at a time. The cats like to use it after a bath


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

What about keeping US warm Melysion! At least they have a fur coat


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

blankets lots and lots of blankets!!! I have a really heavy (10+lbs) quilet that my mother in law made me for christmas that I always have on our couch since I get cold really easy


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If I remember correctly Coaster was looking at a way to keep Mellie warm last winter. I can't remember what solution he came up with...maybe you could PM him?

I do know that I keep a thermometer in the basement all year round and it stays about 52 in the winter and the kids don't seem to mind.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Zalensia said:


> What about keeping US warm Melysion! At least they have a fur coat


Yeah I know, tell me about it. With all the price hikes I'm quite concerned about my mother this coming winter- she only has a widows pension and incapacity benefit.

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

You're such a good kitteh mama


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Zalensia said:


> What about keeping US warm Melysion! At least they have a fur coat


To anyone in the UK - 

Have you heard of this energy company? I dont understand the stuff about tariffs but would this be a cheap option do you think? I am with npower at the moment.

http://www.ebico.co.uk/html/home.php


----------

